# vip-622 available now!



## jakattak (Feb 14, 2005)

well after 30 minutes on hold i'm on the phone ordering my 622 with hdbronze programming, but the soonest they can install it is saturday, feb 25!? i'm a little miffed about that. i mean, i know it's a new product and all, but over 3 weeks for an install? (that's not a wait for the product... they expect that to be here within 1-2 weeks max... that time is just for the installer)

i guess no olympics in hd for me 

oh, and there absolutely is a $6/mo lease fee on top of the $5 dvr fee and $5 extra tuner fee (i'm getting rid of all other dish boxes in my house, just have the extra fee because the 622 is dual-tuner)


----------



## davec53 (Jan 5, 2006)

well, as of 6:58 EST, i was told the applications were not available to them at this time, and to call back in a copule of hours??

not sure what is up with that. guess i'll go on into work and call again around 8.


----------



## liferules (Aug 14, 2005)

Well, I've got mine. The earliest time to install was the 21'st, and I'm going also for the 25th. Just as well, as I have a bunch of stuff on the 522 that I need to watch or remove...

:hurah:


----------



## thecodeman (Jan 31, 2006)

Yeah, my 622 is coming with an 18 month contract ( :-( ) and a $240 cancellation fee. Thankfully, im going to try out the HDPlatinum pack to avoid all those extra monthly fees and ease the pain. It's also only able to be installed on the 21st but they told me I could try later today for an earlier time.


----------



## spykedvodka (Jan 31, 2006)

I just went through hell with this. The guy was trying to get me to pay $799.99. I was like hey... you're crazy! After 25 minutes of lovely hell, he finally submitted and found the special package for $299.99 that I was telling him about. I'm still on hold and waiting to finalize my order, but I'll leave you know the install date when I get done in a few minutes (i'm praying!)


----------



## IsHDHere (Jan 31, 2006)

Still on the phone completing the order. The lady has set me up to be installed on Feb. 2. Yes tomorrow. A 622 with new Dish in the Atlanta area. Superbowl in HD!!!!!


----------



## steelhorse (Apr 27, 2004)

I have a good one for you. After 30 minutes on hold the guy tells me I can't get a 622 because I have an 811. WTF! I am now waiting for his boss to get on the line.


----------



## steelhorse (Apr 27, 2004)

Gets better. After talking to the guys boss I was told that my account parameters will not allow them to give me the 622 at any price!
I asked what is wrong with my account? I have been a 180 plus everything customer for years with never a late payment. I have a 811, 301, and 522. They don't know, can't give me a reason. 
I guess I will try and call someone with a brain there, if possible.


----------



## spykedvodka (Jan 31, 2006)

the 6.00 lease fee thing is if you do not have a qualifying package.


----------



## spykedvodka (Jan 31, 2006)

I have a brain and my install is set up for 2/21/06


----------



## churoval (Aug 2, 2005)

At least some of the CSRs know what's going on. I just ordered mine to upgrade from my 811. The CSR knew exactly what to do and knew all the details about what fees apply when. I'm getting it installed on 2/11.


----------



## steelhorse (Apr 27, 2004)

spykedvodka said:


> I have a brain and my install is set up for 2/21/06


Unlesss you work as a Dish CSR, I wasn't saying you don't have a brain!


----------



## dragon762 (Feb 1, 2006)

Called at 7 am est and held for 15 minutes.

No problem ordering and scheduled for a 2/21 install


----------



## spykedvodka (Jan 31, 2006)

wow... i'm still on hold. they are getting error messages while trying to submit my order. this is going to take forever isn't it?

first day...what do we expect???

churoval, what fees did they tell you that you are going to incur?


----------



## spykedvodka (Jan 31, 2006)

i know that steelhorse... i was being sarcastic... i could take the order faster than they can...

hey earlier in the morning it was the oddest thing. I called up around midnight EST. they said, it's not midnight here in texas yet. and that's when we can sell them. so I called up at 2 AM EST (midnight at texas) and the lady said nope it's 11 PM here. I said where are you located at california or something. She said, oh we can't tell you even what state we are in due to security restrictions. If I could've punched her in the head I would've. But I couldn't so I didn't.


----------



## saweetnesstrev (Oct 8, 2005)

Feel sorry for you spyke,, Steel how long have you had your 811? and anyone elses,, i want to know if i have a 1 year commitment now,, i got my 811 3 months ago or so,, i can still get 811 swap to 211 for 49 dollars with 18 month commitment,, waiting for my mom to wake up so she can call,, cause she does all the bills and stuff.. im 20 years old living in the basement whee! If anyone had a 811 and dish it up less then a year tell me plz before i call  tyvm..


----------



## IsHDHere (Jan 31, 2006)

Just completed my order well they ended up pushing my install to Feb. 21st. (she had it set up the 1st time on Feb. 2) She stated this is the first install of the new 622. She did put a note on my order to move it up if possible.


----------



## spykedvodka (Jan 31, 2006)

do you think we can call up and reschedule the install for an earlier time? when I first got my 942 they said it would be about 3 weeks for install. I waited 2 days or something like that to make sure that it was in their system and then I rescheduled it on the automated system. my install date went from 3 weeks down to 8 days. do you think we could possibly do that here too? or would the supply not be there in time to get it installed? I know the 942's they mailed to me. The VIP 622 is coming with the installer.


----------



## churoval (Aug 2, 2005)

spykedvodka said:


> wow... i'm still on hold. they are getting error messages while trying to submit my order. this is going to take forever isn't it?
> 
> first day...what do we expect???
> 
> churoval, what fees did they tell you that you are going to incur?


It's my only receiver so $5 extra tuner and $5 dvr. He also rattled off a bunch of other fees like the "if it's not connected to the phone line fee" and the "if you don't have hd programming fee". There's also the 18-month commitment or $240 early termination fee.

If it was later than 5AM when I was talking to him, I'd have taken better notes. :new_sleep


----------



## IsHDHere (Jan 31, 2006)

Near my house here in Atlanta there is a big DISH warehouse/office bldg. I was going to take a ride up there today and tell them I had an order pending to see they could move up the date. I will let you know how that goes.

New HD user. (trading in a 301 and will have a 622, 508 & 301 and a new DISH 1000).


----------



## spykedvodka (Jan 31, 2006)

well if this is your only receiver the $5.00 for the dual tuner part would not be charged if you have it connected to a phone line....

My Dish bill is officially $139.98 a month with the VIP 622.

Breakdown:

Dish HD Package - $99.99
Dish Latino w/Local Channels - $29.99
One Dish DVR 625 Dual Tuner Access Fee - $5.00
One 301 (i think the basic receiver access fee) - $5.00
Total - $139.98

Now the 625 Dual Tuner DVR and the VIP 622 are both dual tuner. I have them both set up to a phone line so that saves me $5.00 each. SO that's $10.00 I save there.

Also, since I will have the Dish Platnum Package (currently the everything package) I also save $5.00 per DVR for a total of $10.00 because they waive that fee with the Everything/Platnum packages.

So I didn't add those in my total given above. Basically, I will be paying $3.50 more a month than what I currently have.

Also for those still wondering... I am still on hold. They are trying to contact their executive office to get this order submitted.


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

I wouldnt think anyone would be in the executive office at this time, but who knows. Good luck, glad to hear everything is working out for folks.


----------



## bthessel (Oct 26, 2004)

Would we have better luck calling our local Dish retailer rather than Dish for getting a quicker install time?


----------



## steelhorse (Apr 27, 2004)

saweetnesstrev said:


> Feel sorry for you spyke,, Steel how long have you had your 811? and anyone elses,, i want to know if i have a 1 year commitment now,, i got my 811 3 months ago or so,, i can still get 811 swap to 211 for 49 dollars with 18 month commitment,, waiting for my mom to wake up so she can call,, cause she does all the bills and stuff.. im 20 years old living in the basement whee! If anyone had a 811 and dish it up less then a year tell me plz before i call  tyvm..


I have had the 811 for just over two years. I even asked them if I needed to change out some equipment, let me know. Neither guy had a clue.
I was on the web site logged into my account and it tells me there I can get the 622 upgrade for the 299. It tells me just to call and gives the number. 
I told the moron's that and they still had no answer or reason.
I will play csr roulette later in the day and if that fails I will do the email ceo route and see if that works. 
If not, I may dump and go with direct tv. Don't really want to change as I am happy with my dish.
I asked the guy, your telling me that you won't lease me a hd dvr so I can purchase more programming? He tells me that is right. Unbelievable!


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

Actually the install times aren't to bad. As I stated they have the units, but as to whether the dealers have them yet, I dont know. So initial shipping would be to them.


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

steelhorse said:


> I have had the 811 for just over two years. I even asked them if I needed to change out some equipment, let me know. Neither guy had a clue.
> I was on the web site logged into my account and it tells me there I can get the 622 upgrade for the 299. It tells me just to call and gives the number.
> I told the moron's that and they still had no answer or reason.
> I will play csr roulette later in the day and if that fails I will do the email ceo route and see if that works.
> ...


I would call back and try again.


----------



## Cowchip (Jan 15, 2006)

622 won't be available until Feb 21st for me. At first it was as early as tomorrow but then I told them I wanted the DVR and that's when it got pushed back, so I'm assuming if you were told tomorrow you're getting the 211. They wouldn't go for installing a 211 now and upgrading to the 622 later either. I denied the 18-mo commitment.


----------



## saweetnesstrev (Oct 8, 2005)

Steelhorse last time i called took me 5 times to get a nice english lady, and she took 5 dollars a month off my bill..


----------



## churoval (Aug 2, 2005)

spykedvodka said:


> well if this is your only receiver the $5.00 for the dual tuner part would not be charged if you have it connected to a phone line....


Ah, ok. Now that I think of it, that is what he said, but at the time I thought I was just confusing different fees.



spykedvodka said:


> Also for those still wondering... I am still on hold. They are trying to contact their executive office to get this order submitted.


Good luck. Hopefully they get it straightened out soon for you.


----------



## spykedvodka (Jan 31, 2006)

I have been on the phone now for over an hour and 23 minutes. he finally has everything submitted


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

um, if you denied the 18 month commitment, you aren't getting a $299 lease as that is conditional for that price


----------



## Cowchip (Jan 15, 2006)

Rogueone said:


> um, if you denied the 18 month commitment, you aren't getting a $299 lease as that is conditional for that price


My initial cost was $349 but I don't get a $49 credit on my next bill. That was all.


----------



## saweetnesstrev (Oct 8, 2005)

Cowchip 349?? i think thats for the 211.....


----------



## scooby2 (Nov 29, 2005)

Its $349.98 for new customers if you waive the contract. Otherwise you get the $49 back on the first bill. Feb 17th here. new customer.


----------



## saweetnesstrev (Oct 8, 2005)

I got a question, some people on a different forum said a CSR said "April 1st I would be eligible for the 622 at $299.00 with a $200.00 rebate" to wait for april 1st to trade in the 811 for 622, for 200 dollar rebate,, i thought it was only for 922/944 ?? 2 People have now said it.


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

I'm betting those CSR's didn't read the paperwork correctly  or they better upgrade us 921 owners for free then


----------



## IsHDHere (Jan 31, 2006)

The CSR that I was on the phone with told me the same thing. Then I explained to her the deal that I had heard about. Then she read the entire document and said that I was correct it was only for existing HD programing customers which I was not.


----------



## saweetnesstrev (Oct 8, 2005)

Someone else said they got one for 1 Year Commitment, Do these CSR know what they doing?


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

do they ever??  haha


----------



## saweetnesstrev (Oct 8, 2005)

Rogue, heres another one "Asked for 622 to replace a 301 and 6000, quoted $299 to do today or if I wait until 4/1 $200 rebate. Told her to go ahead."


----------



## steelhorse (Apr 27, 2004)

Called back after csr roulette and got hooked up with a person with a brain! No problem, coming out the 21st.
Mentioned about my earlier experience. The guy had no idea why they told me that.
I guess the earlier csr and boss I spoke with haven't been to see the wizard and get a brain yet.


----------



## davec53 (Jan 5, 2006)

steelhorse, perhaps i will spin the roulette wheel once again later today, myself...but based on the fact that i'm pretty sure i was denied over late payments of my bill, i'd say my chances are low.

so now what i'm wondering is if there is a way i can maybe get the non-dvr HD box (buy it, i guess), but still keep by SD box, which is a 522, for DVR purposes?

i know that wouldn't allow me to record high-def stuff, but maybe i could live with that?? or maybe direct tv is calling my name...


----------



## emoney28 (Mar 1, 2004)

At 7am CST, the woman on the phone w/ me told me I couldn't order until 4/1, unless I went to a local retailer. At that point, I told her that if she couldn't help me, then I wanted to speak to her mgr. All of a sudden, I was purchasing my 622. My delivery is scheduled for 2/23.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I logged into the Dish Web site this morning, and saw that I now have new options for receiver upgrades.... including the stated ViP211 and ViP622 deals.

I've been talking to my local retailer, however, and am waiting for them to call me back... It is usually much easier for me to talk to them and let them handle the dealings with Dish in regards to the upgrades and activation.

Then all I have to do is say "Yes" when they hand me the phone and the Dish CSR asks if I understand everything. 

The other advantage of working through my local retailer... is that I don't pay anything until they actually come out to my home and deliver the hardware.


----------



## bthessel (Oct 26, 2004)

I also talked to a local retailer this morning. The first thing he said after I asked about the 622 was that he has been getting calls all morning about it and that he doesn't have any and doesn't expect them for a while. He then said he just got off the phone with Dish and they said they are pushing people back a couple of weeks on install due to a software problem on the boxes. Take it for what it's worth, I'm still going to call dish and order.


----------



## jakattak (Feb 14, 2005)

spykedvodka said:


> the 6.00 lease fee thing is if you do not have a qualifying package.


Actually there are 2 $6 fees from what I've been told. 1 is a $6 lease fee, the other is a $6 HD fee. The HD fee is the one that gets waived with a qualifying package.

In other news apparently I'm not so lucky... at the very end of my call I was told I had to call back to complete the order because there is a 'Starband' code on my account??? Something to do with my equipment even though I have a Dish 500. This all came up after I already paid the $299, after I set up an install, etc. So now I am on the phone with tech support getting the code removed and suddenly there's all these other 'mystery' charges. I'm being charged another $1 for a hold fee? and they're trying to charge me another $30 because I am UPGRADING my programming!!!!???? They are literally telling me right now iI have to make a an additional immediate payment of $29.95 for an 'upgrade fee'

WTF!?


----------



## bthessel (Oct 26, 2004)

And as a followup I just called another retailer and they told me that if I wait till April 1 I will get the $200.00 rebate and it doesn't matter that I am not an existing HD customer. They were reading right off the info they had.


----------



## saweetnesstrev (Oct 8, 2005)

100 dollars for a HD DVR?


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

bthessel, guarantee they were missing something. the rebate is strictly for existing HD customers. don't think that by waiting you'll get it for $99, or you'll be pissed when you don't  everything Dish has put out clearly states the $99 is for current HD DVR customers only. 

don't assume these people know everything they are looking at day 1 first thing in the morning. they'll figure it out in a few days or a week. till then, use common sense that we all likely know more than most of the sales people out there at this point. We've been discussing this for weeks, they've had it a few hours


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

I phoned shortly after the time that the moderators posted for customers to start calling. E* could only SELL the 622's at that time. I wished to lease and replace my 811. The CSR was knowledgeable, said that he would show me as having called so to keep me in the early shipment spot and asked that I call back around 7:00 AM PST. 

I called back at 7 AM (15 minute hold). I could hardly understand the CSR. The soonest install date for the 622 is 2-20. My previous call had no importance.

I was told that since I have the 921's that I can still take advantage of the rebate 9xx/622 program in April.

I had the CSR repeat everything back to me until I understood what was being said and that what was being said was correct.

According to the CSR, the 622 will be delivered by the installer at which time they will activate it so I can get the HD programming upgrade. The 811 has to be returned to E* sometime after the install.

They did put a $1.00 charge on my credit card but did attach the bill to my account.

Now lets see what happens with step 2.


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

so you were told you can still get the $200 back in april? dish really needs to get that story straight. how do we get the home office on the phone! we need to talk to charlie directly!!


----------



## hokieengineer (Jul 31, 2004)

Jeff McClellan said:


> Actually the install times aren't to bad. As I stated they have the units, but as to whether the dealers have them yet, I dont know. So initial shipping would be to them.


Why would it take dish 2 weeks to ship the receiver to an installer? Except for a rare few, it seems the earliest install date for a 622 is Feb 21st. Sure its available in their system to order and charge your credit card, but most people wont be seeing one in their house until the 3rd week of feb.


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

Some are having them shipped directly to them next week.


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

the installer has to have an open slot as well yes? and with this type of install, figure a 4 hour window needed? 

Try calling for a regular tech call and you won't get tomorrow, you'll get a week or more delay, and you'll likely only be calling for a fix that needs an hour or two window. I would bet most of the delay in install is simply when is there a large enough window of time to install the 622, change the Dish, repoint, resync, download etc and test it all out. For most any non HD sub currently, it's likely to be a half day install. For someone like me with a 921 already, it's likely to be a 30-60 minute deal. But who knows what else they have to do or change out yet


----------



## saweetnesstrev (Oct 8, 2005)

woot got it!!! took me about 1 hour 30 mins.. 2 Calls, got a nice india guy named Rhabi  211 VIP! 18 Months Commitment, 240 Dollar Cancelation ect.. ect.. !! Friday The 3rd Scheduled too! ,, Gotta call for programming when its installed, for DISH HD Platnium.


----------



## JustinID (Feb 1, 2006)

After about 20 minutes on hold, around 7:30 MST, I got signed up for the silver package with a 622. I got an appointment for installation on Saturday (2/4), so I'm guessing the problems are with getting free time from the installers, not with any equipment shortages.

It's going to be nice to finally have some HD other than the local OTA channels...


----------



## saweetnesstrev (Oct 8, 2005)

JustinID, Welcome and Great! I hope you enjoy it


----------



## cshaff34 (Jan 15, 2006)

After having to call and speak with a CSR 3 different times...I was finally able to get an install set up for February 10 for a 622. Not too bad considering it only took them 4 hours and 3 calls to be able to schedule the install time. Just in time for the Olympics!


----------



## Codeman00 (Dec 13, 2003)

I'm signed up for a 622 install on Feb 17th. Nothing was said about the receiver not being available. I'm hoping that its true.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

... how could all these installations be scheduled if there were only going to be 240 of them available this month, as some folks have insisted?


----------



## vurbano (May 15, 2004)

HDMe said:


> ... how could all these installations be scheduled if there were only going to be 240 of them available this month, as some folks have insisted?


very easily


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

HDMe said:


> ... how could all these installations be scheduled if there were only going to be 240 of them available this month, as some folks have insisted?


did you count the posts ? I don't see a total exceed the 240 number .


----------



## DoyleS (Oct 21, 2002)

Called in at 7 AM PST and had a 20 minute wait. Spent another 20 minutes helping train my CSR. She wanted me to send back 2 existing purchased receivers. Finally got ok to order a 622 for $299 including the $49 install fee. Install date is 2/28. OK by me as the 6000 is still working great and will soon make its way to ebay. I am sure it is pure bedlam at the CSR site. She was nice and although it took 20 minutes, we were able to get it all accomplished and hopefully the next person she talks to will get through the pipe a little faster. It will be nice to finally have a Sat HD DVR. Thanks to this forum I was aware of and able to order on the first day. Hopefully by 2/28 the install bugs and other details will be worked out. 

..Doyle


----------



## airpolgas (Aug 13, 2002)

Jeff McClellan said:


> Some are having them shipped directly to them next week.


Really? The CSR told me that was not an option. He also said I had to send back the receiver I'm replacing when I get the return box within 15 days, not when I have my 622 installed. Well, time to do another roulette


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

I called twice the first I was told by the CSR to leave dish and go comstat since dish does not know what it is doing about the VIP622 called the second time and the rep tried to offer me the 522 I told him I wanted the VIP622 he went through the menu and set me up for install on 2/25/06 from 8-12 Am. Me thinks I will call dish again to verify all is set up

DISH PLEASE DO BETTER TRANING OF YOUR CSR they are not to blame for upper management incompetance!!!!!


----------



## hokieengineer (Jul 31, 2004)

HDMe said:


> ... how could all these installations be scheduled if there were only going to be 240 of them available this month, as some folks have insisted?


Noone said 240 this MONTH. More like 240 available Feb 1, and as we have seen, noone is getting an install for tomorrow. I dont doubt they are cranking these suckers out as fast as possible, but it was unrealistic to expect to have a 622 in your house this week. Thus, all the hype about "622s will be available today!" was unwarranted.

It appears they will be installed in 2-3 weeks, judging by most of the reports people are posting.


----------



## rndthm (Sep 16, 2003)

just got scheduled for the vip-622 install for February 13th and they are also going to upgrade my dish 500 to a dish 1000 with the deal.


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

hokieengineer said:


> Noone said 240 this MONTH. More like 240 available Feb 1, and as we have seen, noone is getting an install for tomorrow. I dont doubt they are cranking these suckers out as fast as possible, but it was unrealistic to expect to have a 622 in your house this week. Thus, all the hype about "622s will be available today!" was unwarranted.
> 
> It appears they will be installed in 2-3 weeks, judging by most of the reports people are posting.


you must not be reading all the posts. several people who bought in the last couple of hours have installs set up for tomorrow thru saturday. All this conspirac conjecture needs to stop, it's inane. The delays in installation are completely normal and should have been expected.

If you had called as a new customer yesterday, wanting a 2-4 recever install, when would they schedule that? Well, several factors determine it, and none have to do with availability of the equipment. Most important is, when does a local installer have an open time slot. For a full install, or an upgrade to HD, you can figure they want to schedule a 3 to 4 hour window. Sure, your local installer might have some 1 to 2 hour windows this week, but they might not have a 4 hour one for 2 weeks. This causes you to have to wait. Then, after finding how soon the install can happen, is when you would make sure you can get the equipment to the installed in time, or that they already have it in stock.

For some, in areas with fewer people ordering, they will have sooner installs. For others, in areas with either higher numbers of installs going or low numbers of installers to do the installs, longer waits. For a few, it might be problems getting all the parts to the installer, but in my experience, they don't factor that in (except for the tuner). The expect the installer to know they have jobs in the coming weeks that need X number of switches, cables etc., and expect those installers to keep a stock of those items. I ran into that problem when getting my 61.5 added, they were suppose to only do the install if they had a sw44 (think that's the right one).The guy showed up and didn't have one, the idiot. But got lucky, he had one on him that wasn't suppose to be for an install, supposedly bad, but it's been working for 2 years now 

If the slow installs were availability, it would be unlikely that persons calling in the past couple of hours would get one of the 240 if that is what there was. There are 12 million subs, a few hundred hang out here? Not exactly going to get a accurate sense of how many people are calling Dish. And Dish's people when asked have been saying they have been swamped since 6am or so EST. That's 7 hours of nonstop upgrades. you think they haven't processed thousands of upgrades in that time?

common sense folks, we know installs are NEVER done the next day unless you are damn lucky. Call for a typical service call and your lucky to get a window within a week. yet you expect to get a 622 installed next day? Common sense people. it's rare to get an install within a week, and getting a 622 for most people is like a new install since d1000's are likely to be installed, new switches, new runs in the house, etc.


----------



## rjruby (Dec 29, 2002)

HDMe said:


> ... how could all these installations be scheduled if there were only going to be 240 of them available this month, as some folks have insisted?


Scheduling an installation is no guarantee.

I had my 811 upgrade scheduled and rescheduled 4 times two years ago because of no stock on the unit.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

JustinID said:


> After about 20 minutes on hold, around 7:30 MST, I got signed up for the silver package with a 622. I got an appointment for installation on Saturday (2/4), so I'm guessing the problems are with getting free time from the installers, not with any equipment shortages.
> 
> It's going to be nice to finally have some HD other than the local OTA channels...


:welcome_s Justin.

Let us know how your install goes.. You might be a early bird for sure.

Good post rogueone. Well said.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

rjruby said:


> Scheduling an installation is no guarantee.
> 
> I had my 811 upgrade scheduled and rescheduled 4 times two years ago because of no stock on the unit.


This is true.. Whether you it is a 622 or another receiver. People need to realize that this is a dynamic, chaotic system. Inventory systems may or may not be instantaneous. Inventories get modified as installations occur and parts are taken because of changes and failures in the field. This is not a Dish only issue. I have seen this with Amazon, Toys R' Us and many other storys.

4 times I would consider unusual...

As to the 240 figure, I never believed that number and still don't. People choose to believe what they want to believe. If you go back and read my history, you will see weeks ago I mentioned not to expect a 622 for the superbowl. Reason I said that was because this upgrade has wide effects and has a lot of variables contained within it. It is going to take time to get these units out and there are a lot of variables in play to make it happen including Dish1000s, software, installation resources, channel resources, and having the hardware. Delays will occur and should be expected. (Remember this roll out is the start of Dish's paradigm shift)

Rather than addressing the doom day rocks being tossed in to try and foster previous rumors, lets try and focus on the positive. Dish has put up 5 new VOOMS and 2 new HD channels today. The 622 and 211 is rolling out. It will take time, their will be some frustration, there will be some people that will get upset at the timelines, people will get anxious waiting for their new toys, but in the end it is all good.


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

called a CSR just a bit ago asking some info on the 921 rebate. I am wanting to upgrade my 501/301 to a 622. She spent a bit of time researching and came back that the rebate should be good even if I am not "replacing" the 921 on my account, so it looks like I'll be waiting unless I just get too bothered by waiting  

also, and i know this was mentioned a long time ago, but in relation to the DVR fees, remember that if you get the Platinum HD pack there is no DVR fee  that is a perk to the AEP package


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

spykedvodka said:


> well if this is your only receiver the $5.00 for the dual tuner part would not be charged if you have it connected to a phone line....
> 
> My Dish bill is officially $139.98 a month with the VIP 622.
> 
> ...


You can save even more on your DishLatino package, check out the E* website, their is now a new DishLatino Bonus pack that lets you add all Latino channels to any AT60 and above package for just $12.49/mo, that will save you another $12.50/mo.


----------



## Marriner (Jan 23, 2006)

I called E* around 7:40 CST this morning. The CSR, who spoke english very well with no trace of an accent, politely answered my call. I asked for the ViP622 lease offer. She took my information and asked if i would be replacing my 811. I asked her if upgrading would require the return of my (owned) 811. After placing me on hold she came back and said that return of the 811 is not required. She then asked if i would like to have it installed or install it myself. Somewhat startled i said to send it to me and i would hook it up myself having access to 110, 119 and 129. When we finally got to the payment part she said that will be $49. I paused and said "what reciever are we talking about?" She said the 211 . When we finally got it straight that i wanted the DVR, we got the $299.95 price and an install date of 2-21-06. She also said that I could get $25 if i returned my 811 to dish.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Rogueone said:


> called a CSR just a bit ago asking some info on the 921 rebate. I am wanting to upgrade my 501/301 to a 622. She spent a bit of time researching and came back that the rebate should be good even if I am not "replacing" the 921 on my account, so it looks like I'll be waiting unless I just get too bothered by waiting
> 
> also, and i know this was mentioned a long time ago, but in relation to the DVR fees, remember that if you get the Platinum HD pack there is no DVR fee  that is a perk to the AEP package


I am pretty sure the CSR is wrong on this one. The $200 rebate was said both Charlie chat that it was only for 921 and 942 users. Allen has a break down thread on the upgrade.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

P Smith said:


> did you count the posts ? I don't see a total exceed the 240 number .


If the only folks who want a 622 are the ones posting in this thread, then there won't be a big wait for all of us to get one 

My guess is only the fly on the wall knows just how many have been ordered/scheduled today.


----------



## nextime (Jan 28, 2004)

I guess I got lucky because I only waited a minute to talk to a CSR and order the VIP622. Install is for FEB. 10. $299.00 with $6.00 Month lease. If you don't subscribe to a HD package you are then subject to a $ 6.00 fee. Does anyone know the HD channels that come with the HD package?


----------



## aussiejohn (Jan 3, 2006)

My local distributor had a meeting with Dish representatives a few moments ago where they told her specifically the 622s are being held back now due to a software problem and would not be available for a time to be determined.

Oddly these were the same Dish people that weren't aware of this problem days ago when someone alluded to it in forums.


----------



## rhiggs (Sep 29, 2005)

I finally got mine after a short discussion with the CSR. He said the only upgrade they had for my 6000 was the 811 and it cost $799.00. After I asked for his Super., he came back with teh VIP622 offer. Offered to install it on 2/21 12:00 - 5:00 or 2/25 12:00 - 5:00. I decided on Saturday, 2/25/06, rather than burning a half a day of leave waiting for them to show-up.

I also asked for a Dish1000 to replace my legacy Dish500 and he said it was up to the installer. I guess we will see.


----------



## politico31 (Dec 9, 2005)

6:00am call, 15 minute wait time, and passable english from a nice CSR. She knew what I was looking for (622 swap for my 6000), SilverHD. I also got the response regarding the 1000/500 dish change being up to the installer, and install date 2/21. That seems to be a common date....(and makes me wonder...)? I asked her if she could tell me who the installer company was but she could not do so. Does anyone know how you find local install companys? I live in a small town, but no listing for anything like an installer in the phone book...and BTW they are shipping the receiver direct to me. Is there a "central" listing for approved installation folks?


----------



## denness544 (Jan 14, 2006)

rhiggs said:


> I finally got mine after a short discussion with the CSR. He said the only upgrade they had for my 6000 was the 811 and it cost $799.00. After I asked for his Super., he came back with teh VIP622 offer. Offered to install it on 2/21 12:00 - 5:00 or 2/25 12:00 - 5:00. I decided on Saturday, 2/25/06, rather than burning a half a day of leave waiting for them to show-up.
> 
> I also asked for a Dish1000 to replace my legacy Dish500 and he said it was up to the installer. I guess we will see.


The person helping me was actually someone from Tech Support and she said she is going to make sure my installer brings a Dish1000 to swap out my 500 when he does come. And said to give them a call if the installer does not bring a Dish1000 and it will be fixed. She made comments on the order and also in the computer. From now on, I'm just going to call Tech Support and forget all the CSRs.


----------



## rhiggs (Sep 29, 2005)

Actually, I went though Tech Support to order mine. I was on hold for 25 minutes going the other route only to be disconnected. So, I called back and went through Tech Support. I guess I got someone who really wasn't with it yet!!


----------



## scooby2 (Nov 29, 2005)

HDMe said:


> ... how could all these installations be scheduled if there were only going to be 240 of them available this month, as some folks have insisted?


Wouldn't we be seeing installs sooner if there were 10,000 available? UPS ground is slow but come on. I bet mine (2/17) and most of the other early ones get rescheduled.


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

nextime said:


> I guess I got lucky because I only waited a minute to talk to a CSR and order the VIP622. Install is for FEB. 10. $299.00 with $6.00 Month lease. If you don't subscribe to a HD package you are then subject to a $ 6.00 fee. Does anyone know the HD channels that come with the HD package?


check the dish site

15 vooms, espn/espn2, discovery, hdnet, tnt etc

25 in all unless you got the Platinum pack, then it's 27 (hbo/show added)


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Rogueone said:


> 25 in all unless you got the Platinum pack, then it's 27 (hbo/show added)


At the moment, 23 and 25. It won't be 25/27 until HGTV-HD and FOOD-HD are added.


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

technicalities sheesh


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

scooby2 said:


> Wouldn't we be seeing installs sooner if there were 10,000 available? UPS ground is slow but come on. I bet mine (2/17) and most of the other early ones get rescheduled.


It takes time to do installs, even without the wait for the new equipment.

Back when I first signed up for Dish, I scheduled an appointment that was 1 week out from the day I called. No waiting for equipment, but that was the first free date.

Assume the dealer has to wait for the equipment to arrive, and being new equipment they want to see it first to make sure they know what they are doing when they arrive at the customer... and then when hundreds or perhaps even thousands call on day 1, that would start spacing out the installation dates pretty quickly.

Time Warner in our area often cannout come out to do a receiver swap in less than a week's advance scheduling.


----------



## churoval (Aug 2, 2005)

churoval said:


> At least some of the CSRs know what's going on. I just ordered mine to upgrade from my 811. The CSR knew exactly what to do and knew all the details about what fees apply when. I'm getting it installed on 2/11.


So much for my 2/11 install date. I got a call today from both Dish HQ and the local installer saying there's a "shipping problem" with the 622. I'm rescheduled for 2/24.


----------



## aussiejohn (Jan 3, 2006)

My local distributer when she asked some Dish higher up about people promised 2/6 installs was told, "Ain't gonna happen"

Now really frustrated to sit since early January holding off for a product that isn't coming out. 

Also frustrating is Dish not being willing to fill partial orders for new subscribers. I'd be willing to just live with the 625 I want and get that 622 when it's ready but they lack that flexibility also.


----------



## vurbano (May 15, 2004)

churoval said:


> So much for my 2/11 install date. I got a call today from both Dish HQ and the local installer saying there's a "shipping problem" with the 622. I'm rescheduled for 2/24.


Looks like the posts about a delay are correct.


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

Had my 622 install pushed back from 2/9 to 2/23. Wish they'd just come and do the antenna work now. Then send me the 622 and I can hook it up myself. I plan to do that while the installer is here because I know exactly how the outputs need to hooked up and he'll spend an hour figuring out how my home theater and distribution system work.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

BillJ said:


> I can hook it up myself. I plan to do that while the installer is here because I know exactly how the outputs need to hooked up and he'll spend an hour figuring out how my home theater and distribution system work.


If they send the same installers as the last encounter and they actually arrive, I'll have desks for them to set at while they get lessons from DBSTalk via my computer so they will know how to do a proper install!


----------



## lakebum431 (Jun 30, 2005)

Yep, looks like the 622s are NOT AVAILABLE NOW. As reported elsewhere. . . .


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

We'll see next week as the 622's that CSRs were saying would arrive in 7-10 days arrive in people's homes.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

So, where are those promised 10,000 boxes ? On which shelves ?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Probably in a warehouse where the folks working on labeling them and getting them out of the door feel like elves at Christmas.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

P Smith said:


> So, where are those promised 10,000 boxes ? On which shelves ?


They may not all be on shelves yet. I believe the statement I read was "10,000 available this month". Last I checked, this year Feb has 28 days in it... so there's lots of time to make and distribute 10,000 units still.

I never saw anyone say 10,000 would be available on 2/1.

I bet overall demand for the 622 isn't 10,000 this month anyway. People who aren't regulars of the online forums and missed the Charlie Chat probably still don't even know they exist to be ordered.


----------



## kingdaddy (Jan 10, 2006)

I got mine scheduled for March 29, the supervisor claimed that there were plenty of units available but my area was booked up for installs for nearly 2 months and that was the reason for the delay. What really burns my butt is that they charged the $299 immediately to my card even though I wont get the VIP 622 for nearly two months, I know of no business that will charge you for a product that is in stock but you cannot have yet.

One tip for getting through to the right CSR that many might not know about is to select the prompts that lead you to Technical Service for HD as it seems those guys know a lot more and give you less BS, I was done in about 20 minuets and didn’t have to explain anything or tell them how to do their job like I have in the past with normal CSR’s.


----------



## airpolgas (Aug 13, 2002)

James Long said:


> We'll see next week as the 622's that CSRs were saying would arrive in 7-10 days arrive in people's homes.


I was told that mailing out the 622 was not an option, and that the installer will bring it with him. Was I told correctly?


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

You were told correctly. I looked back at the charlie Chat and he did state that the installer will bring the VIP622(oops sorry new name DELAY622) with them


----------



## nightfly85 (Oct 6, 2005)

If I already have a Dish 1000 installed with my 942, will they just send me a new 622 when I upgrade? I really don't need someone to come by and plug the unit in.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

tomcrown1 said:


> You were told correctly. I looked back at the charlie Chat and he did state that the installer will bring the VIP622(oops sorry new name DELAY622) with them


Reports from those placing orders have CSRs saying that the receivers are being shipped to arrive in 7-10 days to be there when the installers arrive. Installing my ViP-211 took 90 minutes and I had the antennas in place and was home when I started timing myselft (not that one should rush through an install as if it were a contest - I timed for an estimate of how long the work took).

Add in an antenna install and travel to each site and installers will be lucky to do two a day ... three if they work into the evening.


nightfly85 said:


> If I already have a Dish 1000 installed with my 942, will they just send me a new 622 when I upgrade? I really don't need someone to come by and plug the unit in.


That would be nice. Some are reporting that E* CSRs said their receiver would be shipped for the installer to install. If they won't agree to a self install just cancel the install once you get the receiver.


----------

